# .
.
,      :
 .  ,      ,  .   .      .    25% !!!        (  )  ,    ,     /  .       ?  ?

----------


## .

> ?  ?


     .    
  ,    .
     ?

----------

.
 71  51
 79  71?
       50  79 (      )

----------

